# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  natpisi - ako vas zanima...

## mama courage

švrljam na nekoj stranici i nađoh nekoliko dobrih natpisa za majice... pa pomislih da vam ih objavim... kao ideja za buduće natpise... 

"I make milk. What's your superpower?"

"Jesus was brestfed"

"I see mommy's boobies more in a day than daddy does in a year!"

"My baby doesn't like to eat in the bathroom. Do you?"

(naslikane grudi, kao na vašim majicama, pa ispod toga piše): "Weapons of mass lactation"

"Silly man, tits are for kids!"

"mama's leavin' weanin' up to me"

"i eat at mom's"

"my mom is too lazy to make a bottle!"

ima i ova majica (  :Laughing:  ): "i'm a breastfeeding, sling riding, co-sleeping, cloth diaperd, intact non vax'd lucky boy"

"silly daddy. Boobs are for babies."

"Yes, I'm still breastfeeding. Get over it!"

"If a doula were a drug, it would be unethical not to use it"   :Razz:  

"I let mommy and daddy sleep with Me" 

"Cry it out yourself"

"Jesus was a cloth-diapered, breast-fed baby"

"Mom's Diner... open 24 hours"

"My baby was born at home and YES I did it on purpose!   :Rolling Eyes:  
(my body, my birth, my choice)

"I only cry when ugly people hold me"

"Give me the boob and nobody gets hurt"

"Weaning is for quitters"

"I'm 2... what's your excuse?"

"What happens at Grandma's stays at Grandma's!"

"Don't look at me, that smell is coming from Daddy"

"Sorry Boys. Dad Says I Can't Date Until'm 30!"

"Sometimes i get SO MAD i just want to pack up my diapers and leave!"

"Come on... you're kidding right? These people are really my relatives?!"

"Daddy's little Tax Deduction"

"Already smarter than Bush!"

"Does this diaper make my butt look fat?"

"If you can read this, you are close enough to CHANGE MY DIAPER!!"

"Please don't touch me! (My mom is paranoid!)"

 :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## morena24

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

super su natpisi!!

a tvoj avatar sam vec smislila da dam nastampat na majcu, jer je idealan kad se ide mojim ili mm-ovim starcima! ma kad se ide bilo kuda  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> super su natpisi!!
> 
> a tvoj avatar sam vec smislila da dam nastampat na majcu, jer je idealan kad se ide mojim ili mm-ovim starcima! ma kad se ide bilo kuda


pa tu stranicu i koristim za avatare... zato i nisam dala link   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

odlicni su. za svaki topik po jedan natpis  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

http://www.cafepress.com/theapshop/774204

----------


## Amalthea

MC, thanks!  :Love: 

Mislim da bi se MM najviše dopao ovaj:

"Daddy's little Tax Deduction"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ODLIČNI!

----------


## Joe

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
genijalno

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Idem u dućan da naručim i sebi i Emini bar po jednu, za mora   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

MC, kladim se da se ne mozes nikako odluciti izmedju ova dva:

"i'm a breastfeeding, sling riding, co-sleeping, cloth diaperd, intact non vax'd lucky boy" (na stranu ovo intact i boy)

i 

"My baby was born at home and YES I did it on purpose!"

 :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> "I see mommy's boobies more in a day than daddy does in a year!"
> 
> "I let mommy and daddy sleep with Me" 
> 
> "I only cry when ugly people hold me"
> 
> "I'm 2... what's your excuse?"
> 
> "What happens at Grandma's stays at Grandma's!"
> ...


MC natpisi su genijalni, a meni su ovi posebno dobri (s dojenjem i vezom bubisa i bejbija nemam baš nekog iskustva  :Sad:  )

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Amalthea hvala.
A zbog ovoga  http://www.cafepress.com/theapshop/3023288 moram uspjeti.

----------


## Lu

> MC, kladim se da se ne mozes nikako odluciti izmedju ova dva:
> 
> "i'm a breastfeeding, sling riding, co-sleeping, cloth diaperd, intact non vax'd lucky boy" (na stranu ovo intact i boy)
> 
> i 
> 
> "My baby was born at home and YES I did it on purpose!"


  :Laughing:  
genijalni su

----------


## zhabica

aaaaaaaaaaaaa super!  :D 

potpisujem felix   :Grin:  


i mijenam avatar  :D

----------


## zhang

aaaa..i mi bi nešto s natpisom!

----------


## leonisa

fora su!!

no moram reci da su rodini natpisi tvorevina nasih clanica  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Amalthea hvala.
> A zbog ovoga  http://www.cafepress.com/theapshop/3023288 moram uspjeti.


e kad budem trudna, vec su si tada to stavit na majicu (na trbuh!)

misli->rjeci->djelo  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

fali i u rijeci  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zhabica

> fora su!!
> 
> no moram reci da su rodini natpisi tvorevina nasih clanica


a meni su i rodini natpisi super. svi do jedan. jedva cekan danas kupit par majcica.  :D 

i da ih smislite jos!  :D

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> e kad budem trudna, vec su si tada to stavit na majicu (na trbuh!)
> 
> misli->rjeci->djelo


A ja sam ipak malo presujevjerna za to   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

a ja mislim da misli zazivaju rijeci a rijeci zazivaju djelo  :Smile:  

mislit cu ja za tebe  :Love:

----------


## Mima

> fora su!!
> 
> no moram reci da su rodini natpisi tvorevina nasih clanica


I zato su stvarno posebni   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> fora su!!
> 
> no moram reci da su rodini natpisi tvorevina nasih clanica 
> 
> 
> I zato su stvarno posebni


ma jesu, svakako, al' su mi ovi natpisi genijalni jer su izrazito šaljivi (ima o svakoj kategoriji, ne samo o bebama.. ima i o feministkinjama  :Grin:  ) pa eto mali poticaj za nove majice...  

felix -   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

Ja sam od tamo naručivala;
Jana ima _I see mommy's boobies more in a day 
                 than daddy does in a year_
Ja onu sa _superpower_,
a MM _I play with my baby's food_
I nisu nešto skupe bile.

----------


## andrea

ajme, genijalni su   :Laughing:

----------


## tinkie winkie

zašto ja ovo tek sad vidim???

----------


## apricot

pa rađala si!

----------

